# Model 686 357 magnum rear sights



## Popeye56 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've had a model 686 for many years and had B Square mounts with a scope mounted on it. Recently I removed the mount and scope to go back to shooting with open sights. I thought I had the rear sights safely stashed away (they had to be removed for the B Square mount to be installed)but now can't find them. I was wondering if anyone out there had some advice on where I can get a replacement


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Your best bet would be to contact S&W directly. I've called them several times over the past years, and they've always been helpful.


----------



## vont01 (Jan 23, 2013)

try midway


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If your 686 has the newer rear sight assembly that has the rounded forward edge (with a matching rounded cutout on the topstrap of the frame), then one of these two should work (first one has a white-outlined notch; second one is plain black):

SIGHT ASSEMBLY, REAR, .146", N/S, W/O, 4-6" BARREL | Brownells

SIGHT ASSEMBLY, REAR, .146", N/S, BLACK, 4-6" BARREL | Brownells

If you have the older 686 with the square-cut front edge on the rear sight body, or if you are not absolutely sure which style you have, then I'd go with paratrooper's advice and give S&W a call. You can be sure they'll get it right the first time, although it will almost certainly cost more (maybe a lot more).

Also, you should know that according to a little-known corollary of Murphy's law, the old sight will be found just after ordering the new sight (or after sending the revolver off to S&W). Even if you make a deliberate effort to stop looking for the sight, it WILL appear. Just letting you know.

Works every time, for me...


----------



## Popeye56 (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually, I sold the scope that I had on my revolver on Craiglist and included the box that the scope came in. I am pretty sure now that the sight was left in the box which went to the new owner of my scope. I posted on Craiglist "to the guy that bought my scope" and described what happened. No responses other than some smarta$$ saying Yea, I got your sight and I'll sell it back for $69. Thanks all for the advice, I'm sure that my mess up will cost me, but it's a nice gun and worth the price of the sight.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bummer on the sight-in-the-scope-box thing; I've done something similar with middlin'-expensive scope rings. It sucks.


----------

